# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.3.9 - LG Optimus F6, Optimus Vu II and more!

## mohamed73

*Octoplus Box JTAG v1.3.9 - LG Optimus F6, Optimus Vu II and more!*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.3.9 is out!  *Added support for:*
LG F200K, D500, P655K and Samsung SHW-M210S  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.3.9 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *LG F200K* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *LG D500* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *LG P655K* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *Samsung SHW-M210S* - added Dead Boot Repair, Repair IMEI (note: Repair IMEI feature is available - *Samsung SHW-M210S* - in Advanced Mode for working phones) (thanks to Mr. Farhod Electronic).*Improved Repair operation for Samsung GT-I9505, GT-I9295, SGH-I537, SGH-I337. Please re-download Repair files.**Improved Repair operation for LG P659, LG P655H.**Added support for new Сore ID (120400E1) for MSM6250A CPU.**All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in Software manuals ("Help" button in the Software).*   
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

